

I’m writing a novel, because the Internet told me to - marcamillion
http://oliveremberton.com/2012/im-writing-a-novel-because-the-internet-told-me-to/

======
squonk
Here's another Internet Fiction Discovery. You may recall it:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/k067x/could_i_des...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/k067x/could_i_destroy_the_entire_roman_empire_during/c2giwm4)

------
alid
Genius. I look forward to reading / watching!

------
FrancescoRizzi
I'm already a fan, as well!

------
chii
the plot would make a great deux ex live action movie.

